# What is the best/convenient method of streaming slingbox to HDTV?



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I want to setup an HDTV and stream slingbox over it
I only have about 3-4 mbps bandwidth upload from the source

So I know I'm not gonna get perfect HD but I want something easy to navigate with a remote. Kinda like how good the regular dish dvr remote is.

What are some good options? Built into a TV? Peripheral device? Laptop?

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Let me see if I understand your question.

You have a TV at location A and a slingbox at location B and want to stream the Slingbox output to that TV.

I would connect the TV to a laptop or other PC with an HDMI output.

The 3 or 4 MB upload should give you a pretty good HD picture.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

here's my speed test










Jim, that's exaclty what I want to do. Thanks for the tip.

btw, I tested this and I got 1.25 MBPS on the slingplayer web app. What's the best way to use it on mac/windows? Wasn't there a standalone, I can't seem to find that. With the remote control on screen.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

btw... MBPS, mbps, and Mb/s
are all the same right?


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm actually upgrading my cable in a few days. I should eb getting a solid 2-3 MBPS up. I'll find out later.
But this upload sucks for what I pay for ($55/month).


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

It's really confusing because I have the slingadapter. I use to have the slingbox pro I think it's called. But anyway, dishonline is alright but I miss slingplayer features. I'm not sure how to access slingplayer using a slingadapter connected to a 722


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't believe you can connect the two.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Slingbox has its own separate software/ incompatible with Sling Adapter.

Slingbox - you log into www.slingbox.com, sling Adapter you log into www.dish.com.

For a short time there was an interval where the Slngbox software worked on the sling adapter, but no longer - and I agree, the Slingbox software is highly superior to the Sling Adapter crap.

Dish should unite the two into the same software package and not the one they use on the sling adapter!


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

sigh, that's so lame.
Well, my dish contract is up in a year and a half. Hope they shape up by then.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Or? 
To have the new built in APP in streaming devices for the Slingbox that just recently came out, Dish changed the way the Sling adaptor and Slingbox work.


----------

